# Tell about your most recent accedental discharge



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

Mine was Saturday.

Driving down to our private range to try out my brothers new xd 45.

He was in the passenger seat dry firing at the floor....click, click, click

He tells me that there is a trigger job available, but he likes the factory trigger. And puts pistol back in his holster.

A few seconds later I ask him to let me see the gun.

He pulls it out and hands it over.

NOTE: I know I am about to get reamed like crazy when I spill my guts about how unsafe, stupid, ignorant, or whatever you may think about me that I was, but this is going here so we can all learn from mine and whoevers else's mistakes. I will tell you that I am an expert class shooter with somewhere between 3,000-5,000 dry fires under my belt, with ~10,000 rounds downrange annually, not just the local jackass playing with a gun.
NOTE FINISHED.

As usual I press check slightly to assure there is nothing in the chamber take careful aim tward the right ditch out the front windshield of my truck and.........




click.

I say something like, "that trigger isn't so bad"

I rack the slide, take careful aim again, and.....BOOM! 

there goes my windsheild at point blank range

After about 10 seconds, my brother looks at me, and says, "There were bullets in the mag"

I say, "I know"


What we learned.

1. Never play with guns while driving down the road

2. Never hand anyone a gun with ammo in it.

3. Rule number one saves lives "Keep muzzle in safe direction always"

4. Either fully loaded and chambered, or bone dry. No more bullets just in magazine "I would have noticed on the initial check"

5. Damn that was scary, but it can happen to anyone.

I hope any of your ADs are as good as mine turned out.

God Bless,
Kyle


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Negligent discharge. Rule 1 & 2 violation. Might want to review Jeff Cooper's Rules for Gun Safety.

Rule One -
All guns are always loaded.
Rule Two -
Never let the muzzle cover anything you are not willing to destroy.










Your avatar pic is a Rule 2 & 3 violation

Rule Three -
Keep your finger off the trigger until your sights are on target.

The XD is a single-action design, meaning it is fully cocked by racking the slide. The XD operates like a Glock with a grip safety. As with the Glock, the trigger design does not fit any traditional classification, so Springfield coined its own terminology and dubbed it the USA (Ultra Safety Assurance) trigger safety.

Dropping the mag and locking the slide back before handing over a gun is more than just good manners. Q.E.D.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I am glad you are both safe. :buttkick:

How is your hearing now? 

:smt1099


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Holy Crap!!!

I saw the headline and was going to make some kind of smart ass crack, but now all I can think is - Holy Crap!

You and your brother ar both lucky SOBs!!!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow, I'm glad to hear you're both okay. I bet you'll never receive or hand over a gun that doesn't have the slide locked back again huh? Good intentions with this thread though, I'd be interested to read if anyone else has any stories like this.

-Jeff-


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

submoa said:


> Negligent discharge. Rule 1 & 2 violation. Might want to review Jeff Cooper's Rules for Gun Safety.
> 
> Rule One -
> All guns are always loaded.
> ...


+1

Thank god no one was hurt or killed on the other side of your windshield and in the direct line of fire.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

submoa said:


> The XD is a single-action design, meaning it is fully cocked by racking the slide. The XD operates like a Glock with a grip safety. As with the Glock, the trigger design does not fit any traditional classification, so Springfield coined its own terminology and dubbed it the USA (Ultra Safety Assurance) trigger safety.
> 
> Dropping the mag and locking the slide back before handing over a gun is more than just good manners. Q.E.D.


There is the added feature of a loaded chamber indicator on the top of the slide with the XD's. Always look at it or feel for it.

I do many press checks and often eject my snap caps if my dry firing is interrupted for any reason, even though I don't leave the room. If you disengage from a gun, you start all over like it's a fully loaded weapon.

I know Dr K. gets a second chance because the gun was pointed out the windshield, but if my wife saw that windshield, there would be an immediate wholesale departure of my firearm collection to the local gun shop for consignment.


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeah, I learned the features of the Springfield xd really quick that day.

It was not as loud as you would think. 
I was suprised, but it sounded just as loud as no ear plugs at the range, which I do not recommend BTW. Just some ringing for an hour or so.

Again, *I know what I did*, so I'm ready for the public humiliation, but I have the very best intentions for this thread.

We were on a very deserted parish road, with no traffic or homes in the vicinity, Yes it was dumb, but not T-terd total retard ignorant (such as would be doing the same thing in a populated area).

My brother explained it like a car accident, except you don't see it coming.

So, come on, I know I'm not the only one who has done this (AD that is).

I shared mine, so please share your experiences about these awful events, so we all can take home something.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Examples of accidental discharges include:

slamfires
ammunition cooking off due to heat from sustained fire
dropped weapon discharging on impact

None of these should occur with a properly maintained modern handgun.

By definition, any unintended discharge that occurs with a finger in the triggerguard is a negligent discharge.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I've been shooting for over 25 years. I've never once had an ND. I related a story on another thread here where an HP officer laughed at me because I wouldn't hand over my CCW gun without making it safe. 

There is nothing, and I mean nothing more important than safety, and double checking safety. 

One story I'll relate is a good friend of mine was going to hand me a Colt 1911. I asked him twice, is it unloaded? He said yes twice... I asked why it wasn't locked back.... and his response was "come on man... we've been shooting together for years..." I asked him to set it down on the table... he did, I picked it up... racked the slide and lo and behold... "clankity clank" a round popped out. 

I doesn't matter how many times you check a gun... check it one more time!! I dry fire my pistols all the time at home for practice, but before doing so... I'll remove the magazine, put it on the floor, check the slide, lock it back... give it a good wiggle, and visually inspect the chamber. 

Lesson is.... (and I stole this from someone else and can't remember who)

" The two loudest sounds in the world are click when you expected bang, and bang when you expected click"

You never want to hear either one. 

I have to agree that your avatar is a bit disconcerning. You are pointing two guns at a camera. Granted, I will give you the benefit of the doubt that it was on a tripod with a remote timer, but if someone was actually taking that picture, shame on you and shame on them! 

I hope the lesson is well seated in your mind as you say it is... good luck, gun owners have less margin for error than motorcycle riders, there is no room for error with guns!

I've been witness to many a ND, and I've personally asked them to leave the range, and if they refused, I leave. One is one to many, and none is just about right, but not careful enough.

Shoot safe, put rounds down range, and go home with the same amount of holes you came with!

Zhur


----------



## BLS86 (Jan 22, 2007)

I've never had a negligent discharge. I don't know much, but it just seems to me that ND's shouldn't really be that hard to avoid? I mean, to me anyway, its simple; If you don't want the gun to fire, don't pull the trigger. It works every time. 

If nothing else, why didn't your brother stop you once you racked the slide with a mag he knew had ammo?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I've had one ND in my life. I was 16, maybe 17. I got dragged out deer hunting in the middle of nowhere Northern Vermont with my uncle. So there I am, in the woods, bored out of my mind and freezing my butt off. I sit down "Indian style" with my .30-06 across my lap. Eventually I start playing with the safety, which is right behind the trigger guard. Click click, Click, click. Click, click. Click, click. Click, BOOM! Scared the crap out of myself! Obviously I hit the trigger. Gun was pointed off into the woods, so no one got injured (at least I never heard a report of anyone getting shot).

BTW, I'm another person that doesn't believe in _accidental _discharges.


----------



## P89Jeeper (Apr 1, 2008)

Delete please, post by mistake.


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

Can't say that I ever have....Safety first!

The only thing even remotely close I ever had was my AR used to go into a "burst fire" on the last 2 rounds in the magazine ,but that was far and few between .A new trigger set corrected that problem.But that never put anyone in harms way...except the target.

EDIT: I do also want to commend you Dr.K,for your huge sack of balls...Maybe the mistakes you AND your brother made,will help the next guy to be more aware and not get into this sort of situation.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Don't feel too bad about it. No one was hurt and you learned a valuable lesson. Thanks for sharing your experience so that others can learn from it.

I had an ND about 20 years ago, with a _revolver_ of all things. I was still mastering DA shooting, and wanted to dry fire. I "unloaded" the revolver, but failed to closely examine the cylinder or count the rounds in my hand. Of course, one round had stuck in the cylinder. I did not double-check my unloading.

I took aim and BOOM. I sent a .38 Special 110gr SuperVel JHP through two walls, and thankfully it lodged in an exterior wall (it struck at a shallow angle). I was home alone at the time, so no one was injured. My ears rung for a day or two, and I had to do some drywall work.

Since that day, I have triple-checked all guns before even thinking about dry firing.


----------



## tc15 (Mar 13, 2008)

Never had an A/D or N/D but had one scare the crap out of 4 of us once.Three of us were out back doing a little informal handgun shooting when a friend decided he wanted to try out his new 10" 45/410 barrel on his T/C with 410 shells.We each tried to hit some hand thrown clays with it when another friend who we knew for years and had shot with us a couple of times showed up.He wanted to try it so my friend handed him a shell and the gun.He loaded the shell then held the uncocked gun down at his side when he decided to say something else.He said he was ready ,and the next thing we knew the gun discharged and there was a good size hole in the ground between two of us.He said he was sorry and it was an accident because the trigger was so touchy.Seems he had cocked the gun when it was down at his side and when he slipped his finger in the trigger guard it went off.He never did shoot that day and has never asked to shoot with us again.


----------



## NAS T MAG (Dec 9, 2007)

I read this site everyday and follow the updates closely.

No matter how experienced you think you are, mistakes can always happen. I have it in my "Gun Favorites" files.
http://negligentdischarge.com/


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm glad you are ok. 

I've never had one either, at least not since I was thirteen when and found my first Playboy magazine and saw Miss June.

Hey, I know most of you wanting to say it so I saved you the trouble.


----------



## GTD (Dec 19, 2007)

I consider myself inexperienced with firearms, in comparison to most of you guys. Is it possible to get too comfortable with your firearms? Glad you’re OK. Years from now you and your brother will be laughing at this. Remember the time you shot out the windshield!!:anim_lol:


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

I'll just note since the avatar was mentioned a couple of times, the camera was on the timer, and the guns were actually pointing to either side of the camera, not at it.

Thanks for all who are concerned,


----------



## P89Jeeper (Apr 1, 2008)

tnoisaw said:


> I'm glad you are ok.
> 
> I've never had one either, at least not since I was thirteen when and found my first Playboy magazine and saw Miss June.
> 
> Hey, I know most of you wanting to say it so I saved you the trouble.


:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:

I haven't either, I am too paranoid about it, so I always triple check.


----------

